# Ville ollut vuoden ilman viinaa!



## Alevmanni

It's written in the cover of a magazine.
Thanks.


----------



## jonquiliser

Ville has been free from alcocol for a year.

You're welcome


----------



## Jagorr

Milloin saa käyttää perfektiä ilman _olla-_verbiä tai milloin ei saa?

Muita esimerkkejä:
_-  Sana kiitos on kyllä esiintynyt kirjakielessä jo Agricolasta alkaen, mutta *se ollut* kiitollisuuden ja ylistyksen ilmaus, joka on yleensä osoitettu Jumalalle._
- _Oi Äiti *kun tiennyt* toisin katsoa // Tuonne Tuonelan mustiin multiin_

Toinen on runollinen kieli ja toinen on journalistinen kieli.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Kielioppia en tunne, mutta minun kielikorvani mukaan molemmat Jagorrin antamat esimerkkilauseet ovat väärin. Runoilija voi tietysti ottaa melkein minkälaisia vapauksia vain, mutta tuo ensimmäinen, _kiitos_-sanasta kertova virke on minusta selvä kirjoitusvirhe - ei kukaan kirjoita tarkoituksella noin.

Säikeen otsikkona oleva virke toimii lehdessä otsikkona. Se voisi olla myös lyhyt tiedonanto esim. poliisiradiossa tms, tai sitten ranskalainen viiva luettelossa, jossa on listattuna esim. jonkin tietyn päivämäärän tapahtumia. Mutta yleiskielisessä puheessa noin ei sanota, vaan perfektiin kuuluu (minun mielestäni) aina apuverbi _olla_.

Mutta varmaan tähän saadaan vielä oppineempikin näkemys.


----------



## hui

Onkohan runollisessa esimerkissä yksinkertaisesti kirjoitusvirhe ja sen pitäisi olla:
_Oi Äiti kun* tiennyt oisin *katsoa // ..._


----------



## Marko55

_Olla_-apuverbi jätetään usein pois otsikoista, koska hyvä otsikko on lyhyt ja ytimekäs:
*Suomi hallinnut miehissä, Ruotsi naisissa*
Suomi hallinnut miehissä, Ruotsi naisissa
*Washington Post: Trump päättänyt erottaa kansallisen turvallisuuden neuvonantajansa*
Washington Post: Trump päättänyt erottaa kansallisen turvallisuuden neuvonantajansa
*Saksa saanut kiekkoyleisön liikkeelle*
MM-JÄÄKIEKKO | Saksa saanut kiekkoyleisön liikkeelle
*Vietnamin presidentti kuollut vaikeaan sairauteen*
Vietnamin presidentti kuollut vaikeaan sairauteen

Kuulostaa oudolta, jos esim. runossa ei ole ollenkaan _olla_-apuverbiä. On eri asia, jos tämä verbi jätetään toistamatta. Esim.:
_Mä asiaa kauan pohtinut *olen*.
Ajatellut.
Tuumaillut.
Tuntenut syvää turhautumista.
Ja taas palannut alkupisteeseen.
_
 .


----------



## Jagorr

hui said:


> Onkohan runollisessa esimerkissä yksinkertaisesti kirjoitusvirhe ja sen pitäisi olla:
> _Oi Äiti kun* tiennyt oisin *katsoa // ..._


Varmasti se on virhe.


----------

